# Exetreme Dog Fuel



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

I was wondering if any here has tried or is currently feeding Extreme Dog Fuel. And what is your opinoin of this food.

Danny


----------



## Mike Hutzler (Jun 15, 2006)

*dog food*

I fed it in the past and had great results. I know when they first started they had some quality problems, due to the mill that was making it for them. Since then they have a mill out of Ark. make it for them and they have real good quality control from what I hear. I don't feed it anymore because it is not very accessible. If I could get it easily I would use it myself. I also heard that Clint Avant is useing it. He is one of the top derby trainners right now.


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

We've also fed it in the past with good results. If you have a good place to store it, then they can deliver it to you.

We just didn't want to store a ton (pounds) of dog food. That a lot of money down the drain if something happened and the dog food went bad.

It's good food, just hard to get at times.


----------



## Chris Anders (Jan 12, 2005)

Fed Pro Plan Performance for years, switched to Circle J and haven't regretted it. All of our dogs have done great with it.


----------

